# SW Cashmere



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

My SW salesman turned me on to Cashmere by offering it for $23 a gal in low lustre. IMO it has a little too much sheen for most walls, bedrooms, living room etc. I prefer the Pro Mar 200 low sheen at the same price although the Cashmere is much nicer to work with. Thoughts on what other products are comparable with similar sheen to the low 200. In NJ Ben Moore & SW are the biggest. Pittsburgh is out there but not sold in too many places. I hear their Manor Hall is great.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I really like BM regal Matte- Aura also in matte, but don't see the difference in price makes that much difference in look.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

this was painted using cashmere low lustre SW Latte. Yeah it was more of an eggshell, but the paint was great to work with


----------



## Mantis (Aug 4, 2008)

Cashmere low lustre is what we use when something spec's for eggshell. It's a decent product, but it certainly has a good 40 sheen or better. If you're looking for something comparable to the Low Lustre, you're looking for something in the matte family more than the Cashmere Low Lustre. Try Regal Matte from Benjamin Moore


----------



## capitalcity painting (Apr 28, 2008)

Cashmere low lustre is a favorite SW paint by many contractors, as you said it is easier to work with then the Pro mar line. Keep in mind its what your customers want and not just you as far as the sheen goes. If youve been using the pro mar for a long time you may just be use to it. Be willing to accept a little change if its a better product for the same price. You could also ask your store manager to reevaluate your pro mar cost as it should be cheaper then cashmere. I would think $19 sounds about right if your getting cashmere for $23.


----------



## jmda (Nov 14, 2007)

I am using SW Cashmere Low Lustre today to finish a restaurant gig. It is more eggshell or almost satin.

For Matte finish I really like BM Aura or Porter/PPG Hi Hide Ceramic Matte. Downside to the Ceramic Matte is that is is always a two coat product (though two coats covers really well - even reds). Porter Ceramic Matte has almost no angular sheen, it is really a flat that is scrubable, and at $20ish per gallon might be worth looking into. Your PPG store should carry it under their label, if not, I am sure they can get it.

Regal Matte has ceramic in it but it is expensive and has too much angular sheen for me.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

It's what's on the inside that counts. Glidden's 6011 is true competition to Sherwin Williams Cashmere and beats it in price even at your contractor discount. 










If you like how Cashmere spreads then you wont notice a difference spreading 6011 and you get less sheen. 6011 is close to 200 Low sheen and ICI 1410 Low sheen. Yep its at the box store but really what isnt when it comes to paint and the stuff painters need. I have better luck there then I do at paint stores and thats kinda sad.

Here is Cashmere










Here is Glidden 6011
Also note: The 6011 sample was done in a reused tray liner, the Cashmere sample was not. 6011 levels just like Cashmere.


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

jack pauhl said:


> It's what's on the inside that counts. Glidden's 6011 is true competition to Sherwin Williams Cashmere and beats it in price even at your contractor discount.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will certainly try that Glidden. I have used the same product in a semi gloss that covered well but dragged like glue. I'm in the big orange store all the time so it's convenient.


----------



## MJpainter (Oct 7, 2008)

$23 Is pretty good for cashmere. My rep said that he would give it to me for that as well but I later found out that we were getting charged $27. That is way to expensive! I called and told him to lower it. He said he could only give it to me for $26. Still not worth the money, but i absolutely love the results. Its a great paint!


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

MJpainter said:


> $23 Is pretty good for cashmere. My rep said that he would give it to me for that as well but I later found out that we were getting charged $27. That is way to expensive! I called and told him to lower it. He said he could only give it to me for $26. Still not worth the money, but i absolutely love the results. Its a great paint!


hm. press him for under $20 say... $16.95


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

How about $37 for a deep base?  The store laughed and said "keep your colors light." I called my salesman and he said not all the bases go through the system correct the first time and got on it ASAP.


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

Dbl post


----------



## AmericanPatch&Paint (Dec 5, 2009)

Cashmere low luster has a ridiculous amount of sheen, I bought all of last years overstock for 25cents per gallon and I still go in and buy Duration Home Matte, I'd rather pay the 30$ difference and have the product be what it's suppose to be!


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

duron plastic coat eggshell, very little sheen


----------



## capitalcity painting (Apr 28, 2008)

AmericanPatch&Paint said:


> Cashmere low luster has a ridiculous amount of sheen, I bought all of last years overstock for 25cents per gallon and I still go in and buy Duration Home Matte, I'd rather pay the 30$ difference and have the product be what it's suppose to be!


Thats a little extreme why not buy some Cashemere flat and box them together.


----------



## In Demand (Mar 24, 2008)

Cashmere doesnt touch up well, I used to get spec'd for it on some new residential. I honestly thought it sucked. Too thin, doesnt touch up, and they can never break down the 5 gallon formula so that a gallon will touch up an area painted with a 5.
It might be OK for repaints where you dont have the same touch up issues as you do on new construction, but my experience with it has made me just avoid it all together.


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

Dave Mac said:


> duron plastic coat eggshell, very little sheen


I was told about that. Some SW stores in South Jersey have it and I heard in a "soft voice" it was great. The store employees are "told not" to really push it is my feeling. I believe that SW owns Duron now but they still would rather sell the SW branded paints.


----------

